# Nomos now sell a deployant clasp



## shelfcompact

Introduced quietly with the introduction of the "At Work" series, however, none of the watches in the series use it... so that's odd.

This was something I wanted a couple years ago but settled for a quality alternative.
Pricey, but I'll be picking one up soon.

https://www.nomos-store.com/en/Things/Accessories/Deployant-clasp.html



> DESCRIPTION
> From stainless steel, outstandingly elegant-and even safer: the new deployant clasp from NOMOS Glashütte. This beautiful fastening was designed exclusively to accompany the launch of the At Work series and is available separately.


----------



## Ssunnylee24

Wow now I need to see it on a nice strap!
wonder how it would look on club model.


----------



## stebesplace

Initial reviews complained that it's cheap feeling, but that's just HODINKEE talking. Hard to say really without getting one and trying out. It for sure will be a permanent thing on their OEM straps, so make sure you're not bouncing between strap holes often I guess. 

Regardless, I feel like it'll add some class to the strap!


----------



## Hands90

Very nice. Really like it.


----------



## shelfcompact

stebesplace said:


> Initial reviews complained that it's cheap feeling, but that's just HODINKEE talking. Hard to say really without getting one and trying out. It for sure will be a permanent thing on their OEM straps, so make sure you're not bouncing between strap holes often I guess.
> 
> Regardless, I feel like it'll add some class to the strap!


Where did you see that at Hodinkee?
I haven't seen any impressions as they just barely came out.


----------



## stebesplace

shelfcompact said:


> Where did you see that at Hodinkee?
> I haven't seen any impressions as they just barely came out.


https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-glashutte-at-work-collection-introducing

*Second last paragraph, quoted below:*


> My only real gripe here? The clasps. Typically, NOMOS has stuck to the sensible and purposeful pin buckle for its straps (which are some of the best OEM straps out there, for what it's worth). But for the new models, there's a deployant-style buckle that feels counter to the otherwise no-nonsense approach. To me, this is a solution looking for a problem.


I will say, this isn't quite a dig into the quality, I may have read that in a comment, so disregard my view I posted above.


----------



## shelfcompact

stebesplace said:


> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/nomos-glashutte-at-work-collection-introducing
> 
> *Second last paragraph, quoted below:*
> 
> I will say, this isn't quite a dig into the quality, I may have read that in a comment, so disregard my view I posted above.


Ah yeah. Plus it's inaccurate. They don't come with the deployant buckle but rather the standard wing clasp they already use.
The deployant is only being sold separately.


----------



## Eywleung

Too bad it doesn't fit existing models. I have emailed and asked.



> Thank you for your message. The deployant clasp is compatible with NOMOS leather straps of 20 and 19 mm width, as they taper towards the end. 20 mm textile straps however will not be compatible. A deployment clasp for 17 and 18 mm wide straps is not yet available, unfortunately.


----------



## Fantasio

I don't think 80€ for a branded deployant is pricey. I don't dare to say what I paid for one from Zenith... :roll:



shelfcompact said:


> Pricey, but I'll be picking one up soon.


----------



## shelfcompact

Eywleung said:


> Too bad it doesn't fit existing models. I have emailed and asked.


Oh, great info! Thank you for posting that.
I need to measure my custom strap then. It should fit at least.



Fantasio said:


> I don't think 80€ for a branded deployant is pricey. I don't dare to say what I paid for one from Zenith... :roll:


Oh hehe. Compared to other luxury brands... yeah.


----------



## cageracer

Eywleung said:


> Too bad it doesn't fit existing models. I have emailed and asked.


Hmmm it sounds like they're working on a deployant clasp for the 18mm strap?



shelfcompact said:


> Oh, great info! Thank you for posting that.
> I need to measure my custom strap then. It should fit at least.


Check how much taper there is on the OEM strap vs your custom strap just to make sure mate!


----------



## Hands90

cageracer said:


> Hmmm it sounds like they're working on a deployant clasp for the 18mm strap?
> 
> Check how much taper there is on the OEM strap vs your custom strap just to make sure mate!


Is there a reason the older straps do not work with the deployment clasp? 
Does the band tuck into the clasp?


----------



## Superneomatik

Nomos advised me that an 18mm deployant will soon be available for Neomatik and other 18mm bands.


----------



## Hands90

It wouldn't work with a fabric strap but any leather why not...


----------



## Eywleung

Nomos Instagram now says the 16mm version will be release in a couple of weeks.

Upon closer look. The only problem I see for this clasp is that it operates reverse of a conventional bracelet clasp. Yes, you can flip the strap and install it with the longer side on top like Tudor black bay, but then the Nomos logo will be reversed.


----------



## Hands90

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\ /\

The Quote button is not working.

Great observation. So I can wear the clasp the right way and feel strange everytime I take it off or have the Nomos name backwards. I choose the latter. 

Eywleung 








MemberJoin DateSep 2014LocationVancouver, CanadaPosts145

Re: Nomos now sell a deployant claspNomos Instagram now says the 16mm version will be release in a couple of weeks.

Upon closer look. The only problem I see for this clasp is that it operates reverse of a conventional bracelet clasp. Yes, you can flip the strap and install it with the longer side on top like Tudor black bay, but then the Nomos logo will be reversed.
​


----------



## Dale Vito

Here's a few live pics;


----------



## tdk

At least it’s not grossly overpriced like some other brands.


----------



## docspence1

Does this clear up any questions?


----------



## deerstalkr

Thanks for sharing live pictures docspence1. I was on the fence about this. I thought it'd be a clumsy add-on, but it doesn't look too bad. I think i'll be picking one up too.


----------



## cageracer

Looks like the deployant for 18mm straps is now available - very tempted to pull the trigger. The double fold one I have now is a bit fiddly.


----------



## GregoryD

Can someone clarify whether this is a cinching clasp, or does it rely on holes punched in the strap?


----------



## Brett2444

GregoryD said:


> Can someone clarify whether this is a cinching clasp, or does it rely on holes punched in the strap?


I got my 18mm clasp today and while i'm not too familiar with a cinching clasp? It does have the ball to push through a pre-existing hole in the strap


----------



## GregoryD

Brett2444 said:


> I got my 18mm clasp today and while i'm not too familiar with a cinching clasp? It does have the ball to push through a pre-existing hole in the strap


Okay, thanks for this info! A cinching clasp is like the type Breitling and Tag use; it allows for exact sizing, but can be awkward on the wrist because of the way the strap bends.


----------



## edotkim

For those who’ve had an opportunity to use Nomos’ new deployant clasp in real world wear, what do you think? A worthwhile addition?


----------



## chris01

edotkim said:


> For those who've had an opportunity to use Nomos' new deployant clasp in real world wear, what do you think? A worthwhile addition?


I've just received mine, and it appears to be a nicely executed piece. Unfortunately, my wife has confiscated it until Christmas, so I'll report on it when I can.


----------



## docspence1

See edited post below.


----------



## docspence1

edotkim said:


> For those who've had an opportunity to use Nomos' new deployant clasp in real world wear, what do you think? A worthwhile addition?


I think it works nicely. In contrast to other deployment clasps I've used this clasp has one connection point. My Sinn and Dornbluth connect at both the left and right sides of the strap. For the Nomos this results in a more narrow space to fit your hand through when it's open but it's wide enough. When you close it you have to guide the tang of the strap through the strap loop then click closed. The push button is very easy to push and I mean that only in a good way. It's a solid connection and really does feel right. The only issue and it's minor to me is that the "wire" appearance of the deployment clasp is supposed to match the wire lugs on the "at work" collection and not my Ahoi. It looks fine anyway.


----------



## Michitoki

I got mine. It pushes into my wrist and makes it very uncomfortable. Unfortunately not for me. I need to return this.


----------



## edotkim

docspence1 said:


> I think it works nicely. In contrast to other deployment clasps I've used this clasp has one connection point. My Sinn and Dornbluth connect at both the left and right sides of the strap. For the Nomos this results in a more narrow space to fit your hand through when it's open but it's wide enough. When you close it you have to guide the tang of the strap through the strap loop then click closed. The push button is very easy to push and I mean that only in a good way. It's a solid connection and really does feel right. The only issue and it's minor to me is that the "wire" appearance of the deployment clasp is supposed to match the wire lugs on the "at work" collection and not my Ahoi. It looks fine anyway.


Hey docspence1, thanks so much for your detailed response and excellent photos! Based on your post, I've gone ahead and ordered the 18mm deployant to go with my Metro Datum Gangreserve. Thanks again, and I'll make sure to post pics once my order arrives.


----------



## chris01

Having finally been allowed to fit the (Christmas present) clasp, I can only say that for me it's a huge improvement on the basic strap. All my other watches have bracelets, and the Orion is now almost as easy to use. It's not cheap at £80 but it's well-made and it works! I'm considering getting one for my wife's Ludwig.


----------



## kmp216

Anyone else with thoughts on this? I'm leaning toward picking one up for my Club, but it sounds like I'd need to get a new strap to fit it? (My current strap is 4-5 years old)


----------



## edotkim

kmp216 said:


> Anyone else with thoughts on this? I'm leaning toward picking one up for my Club, but it sounds like I'd need to get a new strap to fit it? (My current strap is 4-5 years old)


docspence1's post on the third page of this thread convinced me to order the Nomos deployant and I've had a chance to wear it for about a week now. My take thus far is that I like it-it's not my favorite deployant, but I do plan to keep wearing it.

I've included some photos below in comparison to the deployant that came with my Grand Seiko SBGR061, which I really, really like. Here are pros and cons for me re: the Nomos deployant...

*PROS*

Beautifully finished & true to the elegance of Nomos timepieces.
The hardware is very slim.
The nearly flush execution of the circular push buttons that release the clasp is pure Nomos-beautiful, minimal & functional.
Easy to install, so long as you have the right-size screwdrivers (Nomos has posted a handy video on their site that walks you through the install).

*CONS*

The curvature of the clasp results in a significant gap between your wrist and the buckle. Note that your mileage may vary here-it's entirely possible that this is purely a function of my small, 6.6" wrist, but I think that this would be an even bigger issue if you have a wide wrist. See the photos below for more on this.
BTW, I'm using the deployant with my Metro Datum Gangreserve, so I have the version designed for watches with a lug width of 17/18mm.*

PHOTOS
*









============

*BUCKLE SHOTS:* In this comparison with my GS deployant, the overall simplicity and elegance of the Nomos deployant really shines through. Note, in particular, the flush, almost invisible design of the push buttons on the Nomos deployant as compared to the more typical flat-release buttons on the GS deployant.

















============
*
PROFILE VIEW:* In this profile view, you can see that the clasp of the Nomos deployant (left) is significantly shorter than the clasp of the GS deployant (right). And yet, the shape of the GS clasp makes it more comfortable on my wrist. In particular, note how the Nomos clasp features an almost continuous curve, giving my strap an almost circular shape. By contrast, the GS clasp has a long flat section and then begins to curve, more closely mimicking the cross-section shape of a wrist.









============

*WRIST GAP:* The consequence of the Nomos deployant's continuously curving clasp is a significant gap between the buckle and my wrist. By contrast, even though the GS deployant's hardware is bulkier, the shape of the clasp allows it to fit more closely to my wrist, resulting in a more comfortable fit.
















As noted above, I still like the Nomos deployant and plan to continue wearing it, but I do think its design could be improved from a comfort perspective.

*Finally, as to whether you'd need a new strap*, in the case of the Nomos deployant designed for watches with a lug width of 17/18mm, any strap that tapers down to 16mm at the buckle end should work.

Hope this helps!


----------



## kplam

Thanks for the detailed write-up! I have similar wrists and a Metro as well. This was really helpful.


----------



## edotkim

kplam said:


> Thanks for the detailed write-up! I have similar wrists and a Metro as well. This was really helpful.


My pleasure-glad I could help!


----------



## docspence1

I don’t experience that comfort issue but my wrist is medium/standard. I haven’t measured it? Based on your pics, if you tightened one notch it looks like it would fit the contour of your wrist better? However, it might be too tight? You must be a science/analytical mind like me to pick this apart?


----------



## docspence1

I don’t experience that comfort issue but my wrist is medium/standard. I haven’t measured it? Based on your pics, if you tightened one notch it looks like it would fit the contour of your wrist better? However, it might be too tight? You must be a science/analytical mind like me to pick this apart?


----------



## edotkim

docspence1 said:


> I don't experience that comfort issue but my wrist is medium/standard. I haven't measured it? Based on your pics, if you tightened one notch it looks like it would fit the contour of your wrist better? However, it might be too tight? You must be a science/analytical mind like me to pick this apart?


I definitely tend to exhibit OCD-like behavior when it comes these things. ;-P

With regard to the fit, yes, unfortunately, one notch tighter with the Nomos strap is too tight for me. I'm thinking I might try to get another strap from Jones in Tokyo leather to go with my Metro. I got one of his "Epsom" straps to go with my Orion, and the comfort and fit of that strap in tandem with the Nomos deployant is phenomenal. I think this may be in part a function of slightly different hole spacing on the Epsom, but the primary contributor seems to be the compliance of the Epsom strap. I told the strap maker that it was meant for an Orion and he made it extra thin for me, which not only looks great with the Orion's slim case, but also makes it my most comfortable leather strap.

You've gotta love the never-ending quest for the perfect watch + strap + buckle/deployant combo! ;-)


----------



## hiltonhead21

definitely need to order one of these


----------



## bk11

Got mine this week for the Campus. It definitely makes the strap a little rounder around my wrist in a way that makes it ever so slightly bulkier, but it makes up for it by keeping the watch centered on my wrist at all times. Since the lugs are so long and tended to slide around on my relatively small wrist before getting the clasp, this is a big improvement. I find it very comfortable as well.


----------



## MoreToasties

Man that's actually really nice

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo58

I received mine earlier this week. I have a small wrist (17cm) and it fits fine. The curve doesn't bother me, it's quite comfortable.







For comparison, my Portuguese Chronograph:







I made a rough measurement, and the top of the Nomos clasp is significantly higher from my wrist compared to the IWC (~1cm compared to ~.6cm). I've been wearing the Nomos all week, to see how comfortable it is, and I don't think this will be a problem. It was a bit surprising, though, as the IWC clasp seems far more massive than the delicate-looking Nomos. Of course the IWC doesn't have a spring mechanism in it, and the clasp occasionally opens by itself, which I don't expect will happen with the Nomos. List price on the IWC clasp is more than 6x the Nomos. I think this says more about IWC pricing than Nomos. All in all I am very happy with the Nomos. It was well worth the money.

The only thing I don't like so much is the length of the clasp. It is quite short, and this makes it tight to get over my hand. I regard this as a first-world problem; however, and will somehow learn to live with the heavy burden. As a comparison:








Steven


----------



## JacobC

How is the fit to the strap? Pretty easily installed? Secure?


----------



## steveo58

Jacob Casper said:


> How is the fit to the strap? Pretty easily installed? Secure?


Easy. Helps if you have a spring-bar tool to remove the old clasp. You need two small screwdrivers. Nomos recommends checking the screws occasionally, or using a bit of loctite.

Fit is good. See pictures above.

steven


----------



## JacobC

steveo58 said:


> Easy. Helps if you have a spring-bar tool to remove the old clasp. You need two small screwdrivers. Nomos recommends checking the screws occasionally, or using a bit of loctite.
> 
> Fit is good. See pictures above.
> 
> steven


Yep, fit looked good but always nice to check that it feels attached too. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tohono Rat

So, having read the entire thread, I have a couple of questions for using this strap with a third-party strap:

• The Nomos website lists it by LUG width. Can anyone confirm the width of the "19/20mm" at the strap end (where the deployant is actually attached)?
• What is the maximum thickness of the strap that will fit through opening in the clasp?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## JacobC

Tohono Rat said:


> So, having read the entire thread, I have a couple of questions for using this strap with a third-party strap:
> 
> • The Nomos website lists it by LUG width. Can anyone confirm the width of the "19/20mm" at the strap end (where the deployant is actually attached)?
> • What is the maximum thickness of the strap that will fit through opening in the clasp?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


It's buried in the description but it's 18mm. As for the thickness I never saw anything concrete.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heffdog116

How does this clasp look on the dressier Nomos’? I am debating grabbing one for my Orion 35mm which is my dress watch, but not sure if the added metal would look funny on a dress watch. Just like the idea of convenience. Anyone have pictures of this on the Orion?


----------



## Tohono Rat

Thanks!


----------



## barihunk

Heffdog116 said:


> How does this clasp look on the dressier Nomos'? I am debating grabbing one for my Orion 35mm which is my dress watch, but not sure if the added metal would look funny on a dress watch. Just like the idea of convenience. Anyone have pictures of this on the Orion?


The pictures from #42 give a great idea of how it looks on the wrist. A little bit higher than the normal buckle but not anything obvious since most of the metal is hidden from view. Very comfortable. Keep in mind though that it is longer than the tang, and will feel looser than the tang if you use the same buckle hole. I had to punch a new hole in mine for it to fit comfortably. Also as stated earlier it is a bit short so it's a bit of a chore putting my hand into it.


----------



## GregNYC

I ordered one for my Tangente 38.... I wonder if it works with the OEM strap or takes a thinner strap...


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> I ordered one for my Tangente 38.... I wonder if it works with the OEM strap or takes a thinner strap...


Their site says it works with everything but the straps for the Lamda


----------



## GregNYC

I know, but I wonder if anyone has actually tried it. The Tangente 38 strap is thicker than any deployant strap I’ve ever seen.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjackson1

GregNYC said:


> I know, but I wonder if anyone has actually tried it. The Tangente 38 strap is thicker than any deployant strap I've ever seen.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the deployant on my OEM Tangente 38 strap. Works flawlessly and is very comfortable. Big improvement over the regular clasp IMO. Enjoy.


----------



## Mythos123

Greetings,

My Nomos straps are size S for the Orion 35mm. When I try to use those straps with the Nomos clasp I'm not able to close the clasp - it's to small for my approx. 6.7" (17cm) wrist.

Do I need to buy longer straps than usual if I want to use this clasp, or am I installing the clasp in the wrong way?
I'm afraid if I buy Nomos straps in size M, that those straps will be to long for my tiny wrist?

Best,
Vasilios

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Mythos123 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My Nomos straps are size S for the Orion 35mm. When I try to use those straps with the Nomos clasp I'm not able to close the clasp - it's to small for my approx. 6.7" (17cm) wrist.
> 
> Do I need to buy longer straps than usual if I want to use this clasp, or am I installing the clasp in the wrong way?
> I'm afraid if I buy Nomos straps in size M, that those straps will be to long for my tiny wrist?
> 
> Best,
> Vasilios
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hello! I have a 7" wrist (almost perfectly exact) and bought a Club with the M strap and I run it down to the last few holes to get a tight fit, which I prefer, therefore I'd caution you not to move up sizes unless you can ensure they'd fit.


----------



## Mythos123

Jacob Casper said:


> Hello! I have a 7" wrist (almost perfectly exact) and bought a Club with the M strap and I run it down to the last few holes to get a tight fit, which I prefer, therefore I'd caution you not to move up sizes unless you can ensure they'd fit.


Do you use the deployant clasp with your size M strap?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Mythos123 said:


> Do you use the deployant clasp with your size M strap?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I haven't tried one to be honest. I'm thinking about having Timeless order and install one for me when I'm there in November.


----------



## Mythos123

Jacob Casper said:


> I haven't tried one to be honest. I'm thinking about having Timeless order and install one for me when I'm there in November.


Size S works great for me.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Mythos123 said:


> Size S works great for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Yeah that looks good too!


----------



## GregNYC

I got the deployant for my Tangente. I’ve worn it a few days, and I’m so-so about it. I actually find the regular tang buckle faster and easier to use. And a bit more comfortable too..

The AD was surprised that it uses the same OEM strap that came with the tang buckle. They’re used to having to replace the strap with a thinner, less padded one for the deployant. But this strap doesn’t seem padded at all, and it fits really well on both buckles.


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> I got the deployant for my Tangente. I've worn it a few days, and I'm so-so about it. I actually find the regular tang buckle faster and easier to use. And a bit more comfortable too..
> 
> The AD was surprised that it uses the same OEM strap that came with the tang buckle. They're used to having to replace the strap with a thinner, less padded one for the deployant. But this strap doesn't seem padded at all, and it fits really well on both buckles.


Comfort and fit thoughts?


----------



## JacobC

GregNYC said:


> I got the deployant for my Tangente. I've worn it a few days, and I'm so-so about it. I actually find the regular tang buckle faster and easier to use. And a bit more comfortable too..
> 
> The AD was surprised that it uses the same OEM strap that came with the tang buckle. They're used to having to replace the strap with a thinner, less padded one for the deployant. But this strap doesn't seem padded at all, and it fits really well on both buckles.


Any follow up thoughts Greg?


----------



## barihunk

Jacob Casper said:


> Any follow up thoughts Greg?


I'm not greg but I do have one, if anything the fit is looser than on the tang (I had to move to one hole smaller).

Fits just like any deployant clasp would. I personally prefer a double deployant but they don't make one. The short length of the single deployant makes it more difficult to put the watch on my wrist (have to squeeze my hand through) but other than that I love it.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

I just purchased a Nomos Orion and was looking for a brown shell cordovan strap for it. I came across a site called Minimatikal which is operated by Ace Jewelers in Amsterdam. They had good prices on the nomos accessories:

Standard shell straps are 66,12 € which equates to about $77 with free shipping if you spend 100€. They have the deployment buckle for 66,12€ as well.

Nomos sells the straps for $110 and the buckle for $100.

Seems like a good deal so wanted to pass it along.

http://www.minimatikal.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

Wow, seems like a pretty good value. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jjjjimi

Ooh, I need to pick this up. And maybe another strap or three


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

jjjjimi said:


> Ooh, I need to pick this up. And maybe another strap or three


My buckle and strap will be arriving tomorrow. Quick shipping from Amsterdam to Chicago (ordered Thursday)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

ILiveOnWacker said:


> My buckle and strap will be arriving tomorrow. Quick shipping from Amsterdam to Chicago (ordered Thursday)!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how you like the fit / finish!


----------



## hteng2919

just want to add some contribution to the thread


----------



## user4D

I wanted to give another perspective on the clasp, and echo some things that have been said:

It adds more length to the strap; I had to move a hole up in the end.
It is quite short; I just so get it over my hand if I align thumb and clasp joint.
Like some others, I felt some uncomfortable pressure initially. What helped me a lot was making it tighter (moving a hole up), which felt counterintuitive. For some reason it reduced the uncomfortable pressure, at least on my small 6" / 15cm wrist, and positioned strap and clasp better.
It seems to be incredibly well made and has very soft edges. The installation is a breeze if you have 2 very small screwdrivers. It even comes with some Loctite on the screw for additional protection.
The buttons open it very easily, but it never feels unsafe.
If you want to use a custom strap like me, remember it needs an 18mm width at the clasp end (for a 20mm strap and the 20mm version of the deployant clasp).
Nomos ships directly from Germany with FedEx 2-day shipping and a "direct signature" requirement during these Covid times, meaning they will actually hand-deliver it to your door (but you don't have to sign).


----------

